# Exam Gotcha's



## petermcc (Sep 6, 2006)

I was working some of the SE1 sample questions last night and was feeling reasonably confident with my responses. When I checked my answers, I got a number wrong; although my awnser was one of the selection. :brick: :brick:

Obviously, I had made the notorius 'so called' common mistake and selected the 'distractor' answer. :angry: :angry: :angry: ld timer: I need to slow down and study the questions a little closer. Has anyone come up with a good method to identify key words or phrases that can hint at the possibility of heading down the wrong path. Exam taking methods/skills? :study :study :study

I seem to have lost the keys to the vault about 15 years ago.... "oldtimer"


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 6, 2006)

Units...

units...

units...

I know there are some problems that there will be two answer choices that are the same but in different units. Check to make sure you're answer is in the units they are looking for.


----------



## cement (Sep 6, 2006)

was that one way or round trip?


----------



## civengPE (Sep 6, 2006)

To echo the previous advice.

UNITS

UNITS

UNITS

In our review class, we were told that if you don't make any unit mistakes you will pass.

I know I found three unit mistakes on my test when I rechecked my answers.

Also, you need to know when to round up and when to round down. This will be specified in the problem wording. for example if you need to size a pipe to carry a certain capacity, then you would probably round up. etc...


----------



## redrum (Sep 6, 2006)

mainly i think I just didnt study enough


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 7, 2006)

In my studying Ive noticed that units are key.

I still screw them up but I know now that if I think Im heading down a wrong path to start looking at what my units are doing.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 7, 2006)

I concur. UNITS, UNITS, UNITS

"the other board" stuff did teach a lot in English, but did SI stuff as well. I didn't see ANY SI on mechanical and I don't think that they ever use it. So, a lot of problems in "the other board" had to do with knowing units CONVERSION. I didn't use much conversion, just had to pay attention to units as I worked through problems. /gallon /lb /etc.


----------



## cement (Sep 7, 2006)

don't forget units! +1


----------



## petermcc (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I'll triple check my units.....


----------



## Fudgey (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't like units... :suicide:


----------



## benbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I always carefully check my unit.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 7, 2006)

hehehehehehehe ...... he said "unit"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 7, 2006)

The fact that they don't units in the answer choices makes it tougher. You need to look for the desired unit embedded in the problem.

I had one problem looking for a distance. The whole problem was in metric - meters, celsius, etc.

The question asked for a distance in miles.


----------



## rdbse (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't despair. Reading and reviewing only helps so much.

Working through problems is the key to success. Putting pencil to paper, scratching your head, and sometimes getting the wrong answer will make you the champ on test day.

Keeping slugging away.


----------



## petermcc (Sep 7, 2006)

...unit!!!!


----------



## DrFranz (Sep 7, 2006)

> I always carefully check my unit.


Neat... I generally have a lady check my unit for me

:lmao:


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 12, 2006)

For those who wear glasses when reading, full time or even have problems in low light conditions:

Be SURE to have an extra pair of glasses and even one that might be a little stronger than normal. Otherwise, even consider a table lamp- probably need baterry operated type.

Due to dim lighting conditions, about 1/2 way through the AM session, my eyes had strained to the point of only being able to barely make out the text on the test itself (and that was WITH wearing my regular reading glasses). I couldn't read the stuff in my MERM (which was 95% of my reference material) or anything else. I was freaking out. I didn't know what to do. All I could do was read questions, hope to remember the equations and try to eliminate answers as much as possible until I could regroup and formulate another plan.

After struggling like this for about 1/2 hour, I remembered that I had another pair of glasses in my bag. Maybe they were the stronger pair that I had from home. They weren't. I was screwed.

I figured wear one pair and hold the other pair close to the paper to use like a magnifying glass. It made the text a little larger, but was extremely cumbersome- turn pages, work problems, type on the calculator, hold the second pair of glasses.... I almost resolved to forfeit the test.

Then, not sure how or why, I thought I should put the second pair on over the first pair. Amazingly, it worked! I felt like a big ole freak on a leash, but it worked amazingly enough!

I lost quite a bit of time in the AM session, but made it through about 1 hour of am and the entire pm session with the doubled-up glasses. I would have no doubt failed had I not had the second pair. The low level lighting was what had strained my eyes and almost done me in.

Be a Boyscout and be prepared for unforseen circumstances!

Ed


----------



## cement (Sep 12, 2006)

call him six eyes, PE


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2006)

> Due to dim lighting conditions, about 1/2 way through the AM session, my eyes had strained to the point of only being able to barely make out the text on the test itself


Yeah, poor lighting was a problem for me too. Made me eyes work extra hard. By late in the afternoon, I felt like someone stapled my retinas to the back of my skull.

:bad:


----------



## redrum (Sep 12, 2006)

This time around I will :

1. Bring a Lunch!

2. Bring some snacks / water bottle

3. Wont be as early (I was the 3rd person there, too long a wait)

4. I wont BS as much with fellow test takers during lunch

5. I will bring some ear plugs, I hope I dont need them this time...

6. I will take off at least 2 days before the exam from work.

a. One day to go through all review materials

b. One day to veg out and clear my mind before driving to the exam the night before


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 12, 2006)

> > Due to dim lighting conditions, about 1/2 way through the AM session, my eyes had strained to the point of only being able to barely make out the text on the test itself
> 
> 
> Yeah, poor lighting was a problem for me too. Made me eyes work extra hard. By late in the afternoon, I felt like someone stapled my retinas to the back of my skull.
> ...


The lighting at the Cincinnati site was fine, but the tables sucked. There was only one person per table, but they were like standard 4x8 tables with the folding legs except these tables were only 2 feet wide. Not nearly enough room to have the CERM on the table without spreading out along the table.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2006)

Our tables were pretty good. They were deep enough to have your library at the back of the table and your test and the reference you're using spread out in front of you.

There was also room on either side to spread out a bit.

I had no complaints about the seating/table arrangement.


----------



## cement (Sep 12, 2006)

> [The lighting at the Cincinnati site was fine, but the tables sucked. There was only one person per table, but they were like standard 4x8 tables with the folding legs except these tables were only 2 feet wide. Not nearly enough room to have the CERM on the table without spreading out along the table.


I brought my books in a big tupperware storage tub w/ lid. i figured i could use it as an auxillary table if needed. it was a pain to carry though. I saw some with rollers in line that looked pretty nice :study


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2006)

I used a big duffle bag. It was really heavy and awkward. Something rigid and/or with wheels woulda been a better plan.


----------

